# Air Brush Kit Question



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a compressor now I need suggestions on what kind of airbrush kit to get. I'll be using it for painting my props. 
And here's the capabilities for it:


1.5 Running HP Induction motor
Working pressure : 95-125PSI [email protected], [email protected]
Oil lubricated, direct drive, single stage pump
Rubber wheels and feet for convenient transportation
Great for staplers, brad and finish nailers, supports standard -to- heavy usage of roofing and framing nailers. -Plastic shroud protects user from excessive heat.
Includes 25' recoil air hose and 13 accessories
 It is a 6 gallon compressor from Menards. The Tool Shop brand.

Any suggestions?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I would suggest getting a pressure regulator. Most airbrushes operate around 15-30 psi, and with a regulator you can lower pressure far enough to operate safely, while still having enough pressure to operate tools or props.

I have 8 Harbor Freight double-action airbrushes, and I love them. They are great learner brushes, and are very sturdy for the price. If you buy the set with the stand, it will have everything you need except a moisture separator and a regulator. 
**EDIT**
Here's the kit I have:
http://www.harborfreight.com/professional-6-color-airbrush-kit-with-holder-95923.html

Hope this helps you with your purchase!


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes. I thought I may need a regulator. 
I think I'm going to check out Harbor Freight. 
I've heard very good things.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Like I said, I love my air brushes that I got from Harbor Freight. They are perfect for a home haunter's budget, plus they work well. If I'm not mistaken, those are the same ones that Allen Hopps uses. I think he was the one who suggested them to me.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I would also add an air filter to capture any oil, moisture or dirt. Keep in mind that anything being carried with/by the propellant/compressed air will be mixed in with the paint or finish you are using. A little of any of those things can go a long way in screwing up a nice paint job.

I would add quick connects to the airbrush, the hose(s), the compressor, etc. so that you can snap your setup together as needed, and without tools. Keep in mind that your airbrush (almost any model from almost any manufacturer) is made of brass that's covered with chrome. The brass will stretch and distort fairly easily, so cranking down to the hose connections, etc., will mess up your airbrush and anything else for that matter. Along with that bit of info, I'd also suggest that you make sure all of your fittings made of brass. Brass doesn't rust or shed it's coating like steel or galvanized steel will.

As for the airbrush itself, while the HF brushes may seem a great deal, their quality control is non existent, and you can't get replacement parts when stuff gets lost or damaged, and the will. You need to look at the kind of work you want to do with it, at your own physical needs, and shop for your brush with that criteria/shopping list in mind. You may find that a couple of different types of brushes will serve you best.
For those that have arthritis, carpal tunnel syndrome, or other physical restrictions, you may find that a trigger style brush will work better for you than a traditional push button style will. If you are going to be doing makeup or other delicate work you will probably want a gravity fed brush rather than a siphon fed brush. A gravity feed brush uses gravity*to push the paint down into the path of the air passing through the airbrush, a siphon feed brush has the reservoir (cup or bottle) mounted below, it, the siphon feed brush, requires higher pressure in order to pull the paint up from below. That added pressure requirement can be a real issue for delicate work, and for many compressors. If you need or want to spray at severe angles, such as under chins/throats, down at feet, etc., you will probably want to get a side feed brush, they let you rotate the reservoir/paint cup to what ever angle is needed for you to spray your paint. Don't look at just short term needs, but at the bigger picture/long term needs when you go to shop for a brush or brushes. Quality makes a big difference in how your brush can and will perform, and remember, for airbrushes, cleanliness is next to godliness. 99% of all of the problems airbrushers have with their brushes is due to improper, or the lack of cleaning.

List what you are going to use it for, and we can then make helpful suggestions as to what to buy.

While the compressor has the stats you named, you might see what kind of working/constant use pressure and volume it can supply. Compressors like yours are made for using things like nail guns, staplers, etc. that only need short bursts of relatively high pressure, but often struggle to supply a smooth, constant supply of air for things like airbrushes, spray guns, etc.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

You might want to also consider a second moisture filter at the brush end of the air line. They carry them at Harbor Freight, too. It fits in between your airline and the airbrush. Especially if you're in a high humidity area...like just about anywhere on the East coast south of New England.

A moisture trap at the pump end will catch most of the moisture, but because the air coming through the line is heated by the pump, the moisture trap at that end can't remove all it. As the air travels down the airline, it cools and allows remaining moisture to condense out. Living in Delaware I've had lots of trouble with this...the little blobs of moisture collecting in the air hose are really quite annoying, either causing a loss of pressure...or worse, blowing through the brush and splatting onto the project.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If moisture is a real issue for you, get a desiccant dryer (as well as the second water trap). Water traps are made to catch just that, water, not steam or water in a vapor form but in it's liquid state. Get into the habit of emptying the water from your compressor and filters at the start and end of your day. There's no such thing as having air that's too dry or too clean for your airbrush.


----------



## ez360 (Aug 6, 2011)

I started off with one of the harbor freight double action air brushes and loved it. Like the others said harbor freight can be hit and miss so save your receipt and exchange it if you run into any problems. Once you've gotten comfortable and decide its something you want to invest in start doing some research into the different brands and what to look for in better airbrush. Also check craigslist, you wouldn't believe some of the deals that can be had. I scored a paasche eagle talon with a compressor and over 150 bucks worth of paint for about 80 bucks. If you do go the craigslist route make sure the seller lets you take the brush apart. Check for things like missing springs, stripped threads, and any serious cracks or indentations on the body. Paint gummed up inside is also of sign of improper care. Other parts such as needles and nozzles are readily available for most major airbrush brands (IWATA, PASSCHE, BADGER, etc...)


----------



## george_darkhill (Aug 8, 2013)

I would definitely reccomend any Iwata or Grex airbrush.
http://www.grexusa.com/grexairbrush/
http://www.iwata-medea.com/


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

If your looking for a good starter airbrush, I think the harbor freight ones will do, but with some of the finer detailing I would recommend a better quality brush, such as a pasche, or iwata, but these can be fairly expensive. I've used a badger double action airbrush for numerous years, and have never had a problem with them. I still use my very first brush from badger quite frequently. Just remember to thoroughly clean your brush after every use, and use quality paints so they don't gunk up the internals of your brush. Getting paint out of the insides of the brush that has dried is a nightmare, and could ruin it completely if not properly cared for.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The problem with the cheapo airbrushes, like those found at Harbor Freight, is that they are _REALLY_ inconsistent in how (or if) they will spray, right out of the box! For many who are new to airbrushing, that can be more than enough to turn them off on learning to airbrush. There is no _"Perfect Brush"_, your brush needs to fit _YOUR_ needs and _YOUR_ capabilities. It's cheaper and better to do your homework ahead of time with a list of all your needs and desires for your airbrush needs, then do your shopping with that criteria in mind. Look ahead, and think in reverse.


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your help. It has been a VERY crazy summer so I haven't yet purchased an airbrush. I don't even know how much of a budget we'll have left for Halloween. I have been and will continue to research all of my options until I finally get one or multiple brushes. So glad I have everyone here at Haunt Forum to help me out in the areas I'm not too knowledgeable in, as of yet.


----------

